# Celebrity Deaths that Affected You



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Reaching out to ask. Are there deaths of celebrities that made you especially sad? 

I'm still in shock from Kobe Bryant's passing. The accident took place not too far away from a friend's place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (Feb 9, 2020)

I usually feel sad when a composer/singer whose music I like dies. Especially when it's not from natural causes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 9, 2020)

None so far yet. But I do have a few in mind that would most likely affect me.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2020)

Xel said:


> I usually feel sad when a composer/singer whose music I like dies. Especially when it's not from natural causes.



Ah who has passed that affected you? 



Yamato said:


> None so far yet. But I do have a few in mind that would most likely affect me.



Curious who?


----------



## Yamato (Feb 9, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Ah who has passed that affected you?
> 
> 
> 
> Curious who?


Mike Rowe, Deadliest Catch Captains, some seiyu


----------



## Natty (Feb 9, 2020)

Bill gates

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Mike Rowe, Deadliest Catch Captains, some seiyu


Mike Rowe isn't dead.


----------



## Xel (Feb 9, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Ah who has passed that affected you?



Donna Summer (one of my long-time faves), Alec Holowka (he was controversial but I'm a big fan of Night in the Woods and especially the OST) and Chris Cornell from Soundgarden (I love their music a lot). Thankfully, most of my childhood favorites are still alive (not counting those who died before I was born or when I was a small kid), but I know I'll be devastated when they die. I don't really follow celeb lives and all that stuff, but they are still names attached to my favorite music and music means a great deal to me.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 9, 2020)

I was very sad when Steve Erwin died,A  a he was a big part of my childhood. I was also upset when the vocalist for a band I love (Andrew Mcdermott of Threshold) passed away..almost cried at work for that one.


----------



## Silver (Feb 9, 2020)

None as far as I can recall, never had an attachment to celebs like that. 

Kinda odd since I do feel for some fictional characters, but that's probably because you follow their story.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Feb 9, 2020)

I got really sad when Micheal Jackson died. THIS IS IT, indeed...

Kobe Bryant's death reminded me that death could happen at any point.


Mider T said:


> Mike Rowe isn't dead.


Banana fart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Mike Rowe isn't dead.


I know. I was saying if he kicks the bucket then I’d be sad.

Edit-
Nvm what I said. I thought @Raiden was asking which celebs would affect me. Not which ones that did pass away 

Bah nvm again. I stand with what I said at first. 

Just reread my quotes


----------



## jesusus (Feb 9, 2020)

George Carlin. He was too funny for this world.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 9, 2020)

Eddie Guerrero - His death occurred in 2005 when I was only 11/12 yrs old and I was completely saddened by it. I had only started watching wrestling on a consistent basis in late 2003 and Guerrero was my favorite wrestler. This was a time where i was all about pro wrestling, I was a complete nerd in that realm. Really broke my heart to find out that my favorite wrestler died so young.

Chris Benoit - was shocked at how he went out (double murder and suicide). He was a wrestler I enjoyed watching and I could not believe what had happened. Had a hard time sleeping at night for a couple nights after hearing that news.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 9, 2020)

Kobe's affected me more than others because his daughter died with him and I'm starting a family soon so I couldn't imagine what it was like for his wife and living daughters


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 10, 2020)

I was surprised how much David Bowie's death bummed me out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 13, 2020)

Terry Pratchett.

_A man is not dead while his name is still spoken.

GNU_


----------



## The Great One (Feb 13, 2020)

Paul Walker


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2020)

Celebrity deaths never affect me. I barely know any of them anyway. I never heard of kobe bryant till he died for example, and all i know about him now is that he was some famous person who died. I don't even know what he was famous for.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 15, 2020)

I'd be lying through my teeth if I said I cried or felt affected for more than a few minutes. 

I didn't really know these people and they certainly didn't know me. I certainly feel a loss that I won't see their talent ever again, sure, absolutely but I dunno, that's the extent of it for me.

Alan Rickman is probably the one I felt strongest now, and Robin Williams after that. 
When Johnny Depp dies I'll feel that one a bit. 
Eddie Murphy, Jim Carrey, Steve Carrell.

Uh lessee.... Tbh I just don't really watch movies anymore and I've never been big on cinema before that. My music taste is really limited.

Maybe if some video game voice actors/actresses die I like I'll feel a little stronger as that's my favorite kind of entertainment.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 15, 2020)

Leslie Nielsen's death was a real shock to me... I grew up with his movies and I'm not ashamed to say his style of comedy is what shaped my sense of humour later on!


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 15, 2020)

chester.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2020)

Kobe and Michael Jackson were probably the most shocking for me.


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 16, 2020)

Always bummed out that Kurt Cobain is death.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2020)

Worm Juice said:


> Always bummed out that Kurt Cobain is death.


Kurt Cobain is the Grim Reaper?


----------



## Prince of Pop (Sep 8, 2022)

Michael Jackson’s death got me so depressed for several days. When I found the news was true, I cried and while I was crying I remember saying it’s the media and the haters fault that he’s dead and I still blame them. Still his death was the worst day of my life.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Sep 8, 2022)

None. 

(only celebrity deaths that'll personally bother me will be Donald Trump and Andrew Tate.......and maybe milo Yiannopoulos even though he went silent years back)

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 8, 2022)

Norm Macdonald.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 8, 2022)

Aaliyah was my childhood crush. I remember sobbing when she passed. I actually visited her grave a few years back. It was an intense feeling.


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 8, 2022)

Anthony Bourdain’s death got to me. I read his books and watched his travel show. Always appreciated his take on things.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 8, 2022)

I have learnt recently that Abbé Pier passed not too many years ago and this kinda sad, cause you always think you could meet that one person.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 8, 2022)

None. I mean i felt sad on Kobe, Chester B (Linkin Park) , but it wasnt really life altering sadness


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 8, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pfft (Sep 8, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Anthony Bourdain’s death got to me. I read his books and watched his travel show. Always appreciated his take on things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Sep 8, 2022)

Maybe it's odd, but I don't feel a personal connection to celebrities - which is not to say that death isn't sad. But I guess I'm not too affected by it all.



Kitsune said:


> Anthony Bourdain’s death got to me. I read his books and watched his travel show. Always appreciated his take on things.


Do you cook?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 9, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Do you cook?


I’m not too shabby.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Sep 9, 2022)

When the footballer Emiliano Sala died.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 9, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I’m not too shabby.


You should play along next time they have the cooking contest, or just post some pics in post your food thingy. I would love to see your stuffs.


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2022)

Heath ledger 
Britney Murphy 

They Died too young. That shit is horrible


----------



## Polaris (Sep 10, 2022)

Avicii. I like his music. But also because he was a young, depressed person who committed suicide


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 10, 2022)

Kobe


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth was the most famous person in the world. So, I bet if this is a global poll… she would do well.

Kobe, Ledger, and Murphy are good answers because I think they still had contributions to make to the world.


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 10, 2022)

Chadwick Boseman was only six years older than me, someone I'd hoped to (one day) work with, and his passing was announced on my birthday--I'd found out when I started my shift. I was a bit fragile for the rest of the night.

Michael K. Williams's death hit me far harder than I expected as well.


----------



## MrAnalogies (Sep 12, 2022)

Something died inside when Muhammad Ali and Kobe died, and things haven't been the same sense. Kentaro Miura as well, even though I wasn't a huge berserk fan, it was sad to see such a great artist go before finishing his work and dealing with so many health issues. That's been an ongoing problem in the manga industry and is also a highlight of Japan's toxic overworking culture in general.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Sep 14, 2022)

-Chadwick Boseman
-Cory Monteith 
-Cameron Boyce


----------



## Ayala (Sep 15, 2022)

XXXtentacion death i remember shook me deeply, it also came in a very stressful moment of my life too. He was basically my favourite artist, he had music that gave me comfort at the time.


----------

